# Horror in the House of Dagon - Adventure for levels 1-4



## M.T. Black (May 14, 2017)

“This is the most fun I’ve had in an RPG in a long time!”

"Fantastic story...very enjoyable!"

"This was a TON of fun!"

A  desperate father, a missing girl, and a simple investigation - but   nothing is ever simple. As you peel back the layers of mystery, you   uncover a dark god, vile sorcery, and a malevolent cult set to unleash   horror upon the land...

_Horror in the House of Dagon_ is  an enthralling and exciting  adventure, with lots of role-playing,  exploration, and horrifying  combat encounters! This adventure is  designed for 1st-4th level  characters, and will take 3-6 hours to  complete.

Click here for more details!


----------

